

Ask HN: Who are the most successful non-technical founders of tech companies? - regnum

After learning that Dennis Crowley started both Foursquare and Dodgeball as a non-technical founder, I am curious to know if there are any others.
======
timmm
Reddit's founder Alexis Ohanian was not technical at all, he just took care of
PR/marketing.

Incidentally I graduated from the same high school as Dennis Crowley, from
what I've gathered he was pseudo technical - he had the domain knowledge and
had built products but hired others to build those particular products you
named.

~~~
timmm
I also think some of the most successful iphone app companies are founded by
non-technical people who outsource their software development.

------
freshfey
Mark Cuban wasn't very technical (although self-taught programmer) and had a
multi-million and billion dollar exit before 2000.

The AirBnb founders are designers AFAIK. Jason Fried is non-technical (strong
design and writing skills though), as well.

------
dholowiski
Steve Jobs?

~~~
mrkmcknz
I would go as far to say in today's meaning of technical Steve wasn't.

I agree.

